# NEW DFWAPC T-shirts Now Available!



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Brand-new DFWAPC t-shirts are NOW AVAILABLE!

The front bears the DFWAPC logo and the back has the web site url. They are white 50/50 and look crisp and sharp! We have sizes Adult Medium through Adult XXXL!

The price is $15 each for members, and $18 each for non-members.

I will bring them to the July 16th meeting, so bring funds if you want a shirt.

They will also be available at ACA July 23. I think.

Support your local aquatic plant club!

Cheryl


----------

